# Calvin's Institutes



## cupotea (Jul 1, 2004)

Bob Howe's poll gave me an idea for Calvin's &quot;Institutes of the Christian Religion&quot;


----------



## cupotea (Jul 1, 2004)

I just started it yesterday.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 1, 2004)

I wasn' that erudite in the Reformed faith when I began reading it and worried that I would not remember much of what Calvin said. However, I began reading Calvin in BIG blocks and realized that although I would not remember many specifics, my thinking was being shaped, or to use biblical terminology, &quot;my mind was being renewed.&quot; I read Calvin at the same time that I read Luther's [i:e1c1eb3b8d]Bondage of the Will.[/i:e1c1eb3b8d] The Arminianism on campus is overwhelming and despite what I did know of my faith, it can still be daunting to challenge the prevailing worldview. But having been taught by these two masters I felt that I could stand [i:e1c1eb3b8d]contra mundum[/i:e1c1eb3b8d]. I was able to argue forcefully in an online school forum . Calvin changed me; here is my favorite quote (although it is actually found in his commentary on Daniel): &quot;Earthly princes lay aside their power when they rise up against God and are not worthy to be reckoned among the sons of men; we ought rather to defy them to the uttermost than to obey them.&quot;:


----------



## Presbyrino (Jul 3, 2004)

I've read some (first 10 chpts of First Book). 

I've just started re-reading it again. Would it be possible to get a forum started, similar to the one on the WCF, on the Institutes?

Perhaps one of the moderators, who is well versed in the Institutes and has a little time to spare, can lead us in a slow read/study.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 3, 2004)

[quote:bdfda13d60][i:bdfda13d60]Originally posted by sntijerina[/i:bdfda13d60]

Would it be possible to get a forum started, similar to the one on the WCF, on the Institutes?

Perhaps one of the moderators, who is well versed in the Institutes and has a little time to spare, can lead us in a slow read/study. [/quote:bdfda13d60]

I thought of the same thing.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 3, 2004)

Al Mohler tells of the time that he was invited to a Calvin Seminar (not like the Jesus Seminar where scholars debate on whether Calvin said this or that). He told how a medical doctor presented a paper on Calvin's health; Mohler comments:
&quot;At first it wasn't a topic that arrested my attention. When he was finished, not only did it arrest our attention, we all had become hypochondriacs!&quot; THen he proceeds to talk of Calvin's health problems. I thought that would be a neat aside. Whenever I belly-ache over my health, I think of how it hurt Calvin to preach or sit, etc.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 3, 2004)

[b:488d7018d6]Brent wrote:[/b:488d7018d6]
Bob Howe's poll gave me an idea...

Minor correction:
Bob Howes' poll gave me an idea...

What'd be really interesting would be to use your poll to poll all Christians that are in some kind of leadership position, especially those who are most vocal against Calvinism. I'd be curious if they know first hand what Calvin taught, or if its second-hand information. 

[b:488d7018d6]Steve wrote:[/b:488d7018d6]
I've read some (first 10 chpts of First Book).

That's around where I am too. Its been interesting to read the foundational work about God and the scriptures. 

Bob


----------



## crhoades (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm involved in a 2 year long study of it at our church! It has been great so far (just finished ch. 14). I can definitely say that studying it in a group has been of great encouragement. I have been surprised somewhat at the warmth and humor that is in them. Definitely devotional.

For anyone who is interested...Dr. Greg Bahnsen has a 81 tape lecture series where he taught through the institutes. I am listening to them as we go through the course and have been enjoying them greatly - especially on the first few chapters on epistemology. You can get the mp3 and tapes at cmfnow.com or if you're trying to save money you can rent them for $.25 a tape from Mount Olive Tape Library. Hmmm....$162.00 vs. $20.25

Another good resource is Battle's Analysis of the Institutes. He gives an analytical outline to follow while you read.

Hope this helps! It has for me.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm planning on reading the Institutes as soon as I finish with my copy of Hodges Systematic Theology...I wonder if I should reverse the order here(?). I managed to find a real cheap Beveridge edition at Half Price Books (I love that place) -I snagged it real quick...it was only $8.00. It's been sitting on my bookshelf for more than a year. I guess I've been somewhat intimidated by the size of it.

I like the idea of having a forum dedicated to this work too...it's obviously a very important book.

[b:0a1cf196f9]blhowes[/b:0a1cf196f9] wrote:

What'd be really interesting would be to use your poll to poll all Christians that are in some kind of leadership position, especially those who are most vocal against Calvinism. I'd be curious if they know first hand what Calvin taught, or if its second-hand information. 

I'd be willing to bet that (most) never read it and are rather against some 3rd hand, hyper-Calvinistic caricature. One of the things that has struck me in the past few years in a big way (even more so since I've been surfing this site and been convicted of my own sloth) is the fact that most people are simply intellectually LAZY. I mean, I WANT to read it and haven't yet gotten around to it.

[b:0a1cf196f9]crhoades[/b:0a1cf196f9]...

Those sound like some really good resources. How would one go about getting in touch with this tape rental library? Also, I believe Matthew has an outline of the Institutes on his site as well.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 4, 2004)

[quote:a5229f1c8d][i:a5229f1c8d]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:a5229f1c8d]
[b:a5229f1c8d]Brent wrote:[/b:a5229f1c8d]
Bob Howe's poll gave me an idea...

Minor correction:
Bob Howes' poll gave me an idea...

What'd be really interesting would be to use your poll to poll all Christians that are in some kind of leadership position, especially those who are most vocal against Calvinism. I'd be curious if they know first hand what Calvin taught, or if its second-hand information. 

[b:a5229f1c8d]Steve wrote:[/b:a5229f1c8d]
I've read some (first 10 chpts of First Book).

That's around where I am too. Its been interesting to read the foundational work about God and the scriptures. 

Bob [/quote:a5229f1c8d]

Sorry Bob for the typo. I only have partial vision in my good eye and sometimes I miss a letter or two because of a blind spot from macular degeneration. I thought it was Howe.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 4, 2004)

[b:80ea10d503]Brent wrote:[/b:80ea10d503]
Sorry Bob for the typo. I only have partial vision in my good eye and sometimes I miss a letter or two because of a blind spot from macular degeneration. I thought it was Howe.

No problem. Actually, you seem to make less mistakes with your macular degeneration then I do with two good (though somewhat aged ) eyes. This is the first one I've been able to catch you on so far.

Bob


----------

